# Samsung Galaxy Tab S2



## Bloke (Aug 8, 2016)

My last tablet was an Asus Infinity TouchPad. I loved it because of the detachable base with keyboard.  The base had a memory card in it and battery so when you mounted your tablet into the base you could access memory, use a proper keyboard with physical buttons, AND could recharge. Oh, and it had a usb point (gonna miss that!!) , way ahead of its time.... I mainly use public transport to get around that base was awesome. Much lighter than one of those portable battery packs. Not to mention it being a fraction of my laptop or notebook.. Sadly, after several years (3?) of daily use and being thrown around in my backpack, the TouchPad sucumed to screen crush....

On an data upgrade last week, i walked out of my telecommunications supplier with a free tablet  Samsung Galaxy Tab S2. Seems pretty good so far and runs the same operating system as my phone , a Galaxy S6 which I've had for more than a year. The tablet only has 32 gig memory but does have a memory card slot. It's sim capable but I'll run it from wifi.

I love tablets, I've been using my mobile for minutes,  reports and agendas at meetings and is going to be great to have a tablet again. In addition to a better reading experience, being able to use a qwerty keyboard with two hands on a mobile device is awesome...... mind you, my 15 yo stepdaughter is a gun at 2 fingered typing on her phone..... even using the swype typing. Mind you, Googles voice to text beats everything....  muwahahaha .. but does not recognize 'muwahahaha'. 

Do you have any mobile computing tips ?

What do you like ?

Are you, like me, an android fan, or is it Apple all the way ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 8, 2016)

Apple, Starbucks and Walmart are trying to take over the world!  once they put an apple store and a Starbucks in a WALMART we are all DOOMED!...lol

Im an Android fan.  But its been my experience that you are either or there is no switching between.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 8, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Apple, Starbucks and Walmart are trying to take over the world!  once they put an apple store and a Starbucks in a WALMART we are all DOOMED!...lol
> 
> Im an Android fan.  But its been my experience that you are either or there is no switching between.


Same, people dont tend to swap. I do use my girls iphones and they r good. Apple is great if u want something simple that just works and are willing to pay for things Droid users can get for free.... 

I hear you on taking over the world but the play store and closed  apps are doing the same thing - controling content and how you access it. We need an ipen source NFP app store akin to Google Play and Apple Store to really keep the web free from mass data (advertising) control..... things likeFB will eventually force u into a closed environment to access their (and MAINLY YOUR !!!!!) content and they will become advertising rich. It's fascinating to watch, esp watching the business model evolve. People crack on about privacy ( note i'm not using my name here) but its not really about "big brother" or Orwelling Designs..... it's about selling us stuff.

Star bucks came here. We still have them but basically they failed. They were competing against two generations of Italian and Greek cafe owners who make starbucks taste like swill.... inless u want some sugar filled concoction.... then it popular.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 9, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I hear you on taking over the world ...



So far this week Disney has not purchased Shell Oil or Microsoft.  But it's only Tuesday so you never know!



> Star bucks came here. We still have them but basically they failed. They were competing against two generations of Italian and Greek cafe owners who make starbucks taste like swill.... inless u want some sugar filled concoction.... then it popular.



The innovation of Starbucks is they take mediocre beans and roast them to the ragged edge of being burnt.  That extracts the maximum flavor at the expense of being disliked by people who are more sensitive to bitter than average.

The problem number one is the espresso in the shots that make up most of their recipes settles because it is so close to burnt.  The drinks have to be downed rapidly.  I cool down my Americano with ice to be able to drink it like a soda but a lot of people take hours to drink one of their espresso drinks.

The problem number two is anyone who knows espresso drinks from those other cafe owners has figured out that the beans you start with matter and it's not the best of ideas to push the roasting to correct a bad starting point.

The problem number three is they don't advertise that their drip coffee is NOT their primary product so some people who have never had espresso get confused and order drip coffee.  Starbucks makes their drip coffee from the exact same mediocre beans and that shows when not roasted to the ragged edge.  The drip coffee is as mediocre as the beans it is made from.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 9, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> So far this week Disney has not purchased Shell Oil or Microsoft.  But it's only Tuesday so you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Problem number 4 is they are outrageously priced!  There is a small chain drive through coffee shop known as Dutch Bros.  It started in Grants Pass Oregon.  Actually it started as coffee cart on the campus of the college in Ashland Oregon but the first shop was in Grants Pass. 2 brothers(bio not masonic) who grew up in the dairy industry started it as kinda the bucket list for one of the brothers who had cancer.  That Brother died.   They now have over I think it 300 shops, all their dairy comes from their families dairy farm.  They are over a mil$ a yr company now.  They stretch from southern Washington south to Arizona!  A coule yrs ago the CEO was on undercover boss.  he personally flies to south America to choose the beans that they use.  Yearly he takes his Franchises(which have to have been a manager at a shop before buying in) and their leadership teams on a all expenses paid vacation(vegas, mexico, texas gulf coast, Mt hood, ect ect)  There are some town in Oregon that don't have Starbucks as Dutch Bros have ran them out of business.  DUTCH ARMY!!


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 9, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> DUTCH ARMY!!



Belgian Navy!  Oh we're talking coffee not waffles,  ;^)


----------



## Winter (Aug 10, 2016)

Android all the way.  I don't remember a time before my phablet.  I would be lost with out my Samsung Note. If only they would make it easier to sync my android device to iTunes, though.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 10, 2016)

who needs iTunes?  there are so many apps out there that you can download music and movies.  and with google drive you don't need the I cloud.


----------



## Winter (Aug 10, 2016)

I have tried them all. iTunes works so much better than all of them.  I was able to transfer much of my music to Google Play, but it is so much easier to organize music and play lists on iTunes. 

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 10, 2016)

I just use pandora or iheartradio for music.  My go to.for movies is mega box hd.  Some of the ones on there are still in or havent even come out in theatres yet

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Winter (Aug 10, 2016)

I use Pandora quit a bit.  But I also have a fairly extensive collection of digital music.  And I am proud to say, all paid for! And I prefer my downloaded music as opposed to streaming when out and about to save on data usage.  

Funny how people that consider themselves honest will illegally download electronic media without a second thought.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 10, 2016)

The only things i download are things that i wouldnt have spent money on anyways.  And i usually dont download just stream.  I know...same difference.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Winter (Aug 10, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> The only things i download are things that i wouldnt have spent money on anyways.  And i usually dont download just stream.  I know...same difference.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


My point exactly.  Not bashing you, Brother. But we have this weird double standard where this happens everyday. My friends look at me like I have two heads because I won't use the streaming or torrent sites.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 10, 2016)

Winter said:


> My point exactly.  Not bashing you, Brother. But we have this weird double standard where this happens everyday. My friends look at me like I have two heads because I won't use the streaming or torrent sites.
> 
> Transmitted via my R5 astromech.



It's true, its double standards. Put part of it is economic, data costs and content are so expensive, really, its price gouging.

Anyway, not the best conversation to respresent the craft, but well done Winter and I feel better about my transgressions because I purchased Seasons 1-4  of Game of Thrones at Christmas and will purchase the next Christmas.


----------

